# Garlic Soaked food



## Mitsufishi (Jul 1, 2009)

Can someone give me a step by step on how to soak pellets in garlic? Russell tore his fin on something (not sure what because NOTHING has changed in his tank) I was wanting to treat it with salt and feed him his food soaked. Thanks in advance!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

You can do it 2 ways:

get jarred garlic and just dip the food in the garlic juice

get fresh garlic and mash up a clove, then smoosh the food in the mushed garlic, then microwave for 30 sec with the fish food in the garlic so the juices come out.


----------



## Mitsufishi (Jul 1, 2009)

ok....and just make sure I only feed them the pellets themselves right? I dont want to feed him a ***** of garlic or anything. LOL


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't think that would hurt to feed them garlic... whether the fish would like it or not I don't know LOL.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Fresh garlic is safe to feed if they will eat it, it has great properties that can help with both internal and external problems when fed 2-3 times a day for at least 6 weeks.
I use fresh crushed garlic in my homemade fish food that I have been feeding to all my fish for many, many years without issues.
It is also great to use on food for appetite with picky eaters or medicated food to help encourage them to eat, fish seem to love garlic......lol....


----------



## LibraryFish (Mar 30, 2010)

Oldfishlady said:


> I use fresh crushed garlic in my homemade fish food that I have been feeding to all my fish for many, many years without issues.


What is your homemade fish food recipe? I'm curious now... I've heard of homemade cat/dog food, but not fish food!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

LibraryFish said:


> What is your homemade fish food recipe? I'm curious now... I've heard of homemade cat/dog food, but not fish food!


Here is the thread I started on my homemade fish food

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-tropical-fish/homemade-fish-food-38712/


----------



## BerkB33 (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for filling us in...sounds better than mosquito larvae "hotdogs"...bloodworms!!! :lol:


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

I use a powdered form. Having garlic jar is useless as we don't utilize garlic in the way it's premade. When my mom buys garlic, she ONLY buys enough for the upcoming dinner for the next two or so nights, so I can't take one...otherwise it'll taste funny. And it won't even last too long. 

I use McCormick's Garlic powder. It works fine, the only ingredient is garlic, no additives. Just add the powder into water and go. Just in case the other two choices didn't work out for anyone (it doesn't for me...)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I might have to try that.


----------



## ecoprincess (Jul 16, 2009)

xxabc said:


> Just add the powder into water and go.


Obviously they dont eat the powder right? it just kinda dilutes into the water?

lol this seems as tho it should make sense to me.......but it doesnt. lmao i think i need more sleep! haha :lol:


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I wonder how well the powder actually works. I think the farther you remove something from its natural state the less nutritional value it will hold (just like freeze dried foods).. thats why fresh garlic is best. I might have to add that to my "experiments to do" list LOL


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

I absolutely agree. Fresh is the best way to go. However in my case, I simply do not have free access to it. 

Actually, the powder doesn't dilute all the way. It does stay in mushy-powder form in the water, and I stick the pellet into it and have it stay surrounded by the garlic powder. It still proves to be quite effective, because there is amounts that do dilute itself. The physical particles that come with the pellet into the tank (I do make sure there isn't too much powder though) free flow (it's very little amount). If my bettas see it, they DO eat it, which assures me it's completely safe.  They do seem to love garlic...


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Haha, I'm such a nerd, I love experiments! Tell me how that goes! Hahaha.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Jack Wattley a big Discus breeder did an experiment between powered and fresh garlic and he did not get the anti parasite results from the powder like he did with the fresh. 
This is who I got the idea from to even use garlic...from all the research Jack did with wild caught Discus back in the day......


----------



## herbwin (Dec 28, 2009)

Most jarred garlic contains oil and may cause film/pollution in tank water, check the label to be sure 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mitsufishi (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh wow! Thanks everyone for all the responses. I guess we all learned some stuff from here! Ill have to check my garlic because we dont keep fresh cloves at home so I buy jarred minced to cook with.


----------

